# PC for sale



## viper16 (Mar 14, 2009)

Amd X2 4800+(am2 Socket) 2.5ghz Dual Core
Asus *m2a-vm* Motherboard 
Nvidia 8600 Gt 256mb Ddr3
2 Gb Transcend 800mhz Ram
320 Gb Hitachi Hdd

17"samsung Crt Montior 


I Bought Graphics Card In October '08

And Cabinet In Jun '08 And Monitor Is Old 

I Will Provide U All The Bills And I M Only Intrested In Buyer's From Pune Who Can Pick Up Pc . 

Reason For Selling - M Getting Laptop

And Yeah Quote Your Price !!!!


----------



## DKS (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi there,

I was searching for such PC,  what will the final cost that you can offer me as the PC is an old one. From my side I can quote a price of Rs 8000.  Kindly let me the things as I want to buy a PC as soon as possible.

Thanks

DKS


----------



## chandan (Apr 30, 2009)

whats the status? is it sold


----------



## mayanksahni (May 1, 2009)

I can purchase ur ram and hdd. Reply quickly else i've to buy a new one


----------



## trigger (May 11, 2009)

is it still there?


----------

